
Public two-year programming trade schools - bhixon
http://benhixon.com/2017/04/04/how-to-grow-virginias-tech-sector-programming-trade-schools/
======
bhixon
I'm running for local office in Virginia and proposing a two-year trade school
degree that teaches coding and nothing but. Would appreciate any comments and
suggestions for how to improve.

